# Londinium Toys



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I hope my machine will be here in 2 weeks or so. I ordered a naked pf with it, but, it is the topic of baskets I am unsure of. Reiss always talks about dosing at 15.8 gms, so presumably, the correct basket would be an 18 gm? The EPHQ have been recommended. I usually dose at around 22 gms on my Expobar but in truth I do not weigh them out, just guess with 2 semi level scoops......very scientific! Then the question of ridged or ridgeless.....I had never considered these before.

Next question is tampers. I have a Reg Barber 58 mm. Will I really see any significant difference in buying a 58.3 mm, or would you say if you did not have a 58 mm and therefore had to buy something, then it may as well be 58.3......!

Can I ask about grind as well. Are you tamping a great deal or letting the grind restrict the flow?

I should point out, that despite the basic questions, I am not a total halfwit, I just like to mull things over and think them through!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd recommend a 14g LM Strada basket/15g VST for that dose.

You probably won't notice a difference using a 58.3mm tamper over a 58mm but I try to leave as little coffee around the edge as possible.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Having used both 58mm and 58.3mm in the standard baskets provided I found virtually no difference.

The pucks knocked out nicely every time with the 58mm! Never had any channeling either.

I would go VST 15g Ridgeless given the choice


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, presumably, 15.8 into a 15 gm basket is better than 15.8 into an 18 gm? Is the distance between the grind and the screen critical? The baskets it comes with, are they sized other than single and double, and is it just the fact that they are performance baskets that makes the weight critical?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

The holes are made a certain size to provide optimum resistance to doses within 2g of the stated size, ie the 15g vst works best with 14-16g. Updosing these baskets can result in channelling.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm considering getting either the 15 or 18gm VST at some point but I'm also unsure which way to go yet. I recommend you wait and have a play with the stock basket first to see if you even like a 15.8g dose!

Definitely get a set of scales, you would be amazed how inaccurate the scoop method is (I used to do this, when I got my scales 2 scoops was anything from 14 - 17g). £5 jewellers scales off ebay do the job.

58.0mm tamper works for me, but I do need to just sweep the edge of the basket for leftovers. Sometimes my pucks stick a bit at the edges on knockout, but still working on my technique so could well be that.

I'm grinding finer than on my old pump machine, and probably tamping slightly less. Some people have noted tamping very lightly with the L1, I haven't tried this yet but would like to (assume I would have to grind a little finer to compensate?).

Hope this helps.


----------

